
GNewSense — GNU's completely free version of Ubuntu (no proprietary binary blobs) - pius
http://www.gnewsense.org/
======
apgwoz
This isn't actually a FSF project, but they do however provide assistance and
hardware. Obviously, they are very interested in it, given it's stance on the
no "non-free" software issue.

~~~
pius
You're right, I wish I could correct the headline.

------
SwellJoe
So, given that Fedora (and RHEL, for that matter) has always had a policy of
no non-free components, and it's easier than trivial to install a Debian
system with no non-free components (just don't enable the non-free
repositories)...what is this for?

